# Aircraft Wanted for Nonprofit Display !



## marianmadalin32 (Dec 18, 2017)

My full name is Marian Madalin, age 26, mechanical engineer and aviation passionate. I am planning to start a charitable association in the aviation field and maybe an exposition space or museum for planes, parts. I was wondering if anyone can help me with a free private or public charity donation of an ultra light airplane, normal plane, glider or even a helicopter for non-profit, educational purposes, no business related. Any model, type or condition (broken, crashed, damaged, rusty, salvage or even junk) .Or just even an airframe (without functional/operational parts, just the shell). I am planning to collect as many aircraft as I can which are disposable by their owners, even airframes. I have a hangar at my disposal.

Or at least even a parachute for our museum charity records.

You can reply anytime if you have more questions send a PM. Thank you very much. Happy Holidays ! Merry Christmas !


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2017)

Welcome aboard and good luck with your pursuit.


----------



## marianmadalin32 (Jan 12, 2020)

Thank you very much, 
A
 adomanim123
. Here it is the progress of my museum. It's called now Bucharest Aerospace Museum (search for it). I already received an aircraft as donation for static display from USA, but I don't have the money to ship it. Can you please donate to my fundraiser ? 

Old French Aircraft - Leetchi.com

Thank you very much to all of you for your support.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2020)

adomanim123 is a spammer registered and reported many times. I wouldn't expect any donation rather...


----------

